# trouble codes for bc1800xl vermeer



## fleet148 (Feb 16, 2012)

have a chipper that is giving me trouble codes been in touch with local dealer and no answer as of yet chipper is 2005


----------



## Eq Broker (Feb 16, 2012)

*Trouble Codes*

What's the engine make and what codes are you getting?

Eq Broker


----------



## fleet148 (Feb 16, 2012)

The engine is a pe4045t John Deere
The codes or code is 32,33,11 or 323311


----------



## Eq Broker (Feb 16, 2012)

*Codes*

Okay. John Deere had some radiator problems around 2005 and they've been replacing radiators. If you purchased this new, your warranty has run out. I would contact Superior Diesel in Rhinelander, WI. Superior Diesel is the company who supplied Vermeer with the engine. The codes you're getting are relative to John Deere and not Vermeer. You can contact the service department at 888-803-9175.

Hope this helps.

Eq Broker


----------



## Eq Broker (Feb 16, 2012)

*Codes*

I forgot to tell you to have your engine serial number before you call.

Eq Broker


----------

